# STAY FLEXIBLE



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi all me again, just in case anyone thinks this about supple (FLEXIBLE) its not.

We are unique, an individual one-of-a-kind and our responses and reactions to all sorts of circumstances and to people will be vastly different to everybody else's. They will even vary from day to day. What i am trying to say is, that there will be days when even our short term goals will seem remote and to make it worse our chances of getting there less than hopeless.

What we all must do, is know that these moments will come! That way we will recognise the mood and therefore we will not be completely and totally put off from our objectives, when they fall on us from a great height. We dont have to give in to it. What we really must try and do is simply to learn to gauge our best reaction to it when it comes.

In my opinion, and i am also basing this post from what i have seen and heard, both in the gym and on this board, it seems to me that some people find they have to "grab it by the scruff of the neck" and beat seven colours of s**t against the wall by forcing themselves to go through their daily work-out, follow the schedule and make it through no matter how rough it gets ans also how down we/they feel.

In contrast to the above, others recieve it as a sort of signal that they need a break or a change. What we need to do and what we actually do daily is simply this. Experiment - feel ourselves out. Only we can find the best and any solutions within ourselves. The simple solution could be that all we need to do is relax for a while - maybe to do something totally unrelated to our bodybuilding regime- get our minds off it so to speak. Or perhaps we need to introduce a new stimulus by changing or tinkering our work out routines, and or experimenting with a new diet.

I decided to write this in response to what i read yesterday, got me thinking that no-one has really responded to it, and if anyone has my apologies.

Dave.


----------

